# Jack Orman's Pickup Simulator / Anti-Buffer...



## bifurcation (Aug 4, 2020)

Anyone ever build/use one of these circuits?
*





						Guitar Pickups Simulation
					

Schematics & circuits for guitar effects with vacuum tubes and solid state electronics. FREE downloads of schematics such as TS-9, Fuzz Face and other classic rock devices.




					www.muzique.com
				



*


I use a lot of different fuzzes in different configurations with a pedal switcher/looper (which has a built-in buffer) and I've been thinking about building a few of these to go in front of fuzzes. I wonder if stacking them will be a problem and/or if they undo some of the clarity that comes with buffers.

I also wonder if I could just build some buffers and tack this on the end of the circuit? Why doesn't everyone do that? (well, maybe because of the stacking issues?) 

I also wonder if a certain PCB producer might make a little PCB module of this? _(hint hint hint)_


----------



## Cybercow (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes. After finding Jack Orman's "Guitar Pickup Simulator" post, I had to try one of each. They both do precisely as the article cites.

I can place one of these after my buffered wah pedal, just before my germanium Fuzz Face, and I get that good clean-up control back with my guitar's volume knob. It seems to work only one-pedal-deep in a pedal chain tho. When I moved the FF and FuzzBucker further into the chain, I lost the clean-up control with my guitar's volume knob. I just used stripboard builds.

I have to admit, I forgot it is a purely passive circuit and when I placed it into my chain, I automatically reached for a spare DC plug from the power brick - only to have a good chuckle at myself.

Going forward, I plan to incorporate these into the front-end of all my Ge dirt pedals. I don't think the pots are needed as fixed resistors will work well. But hey, more controls!


----------



## manfesto (Aug 8, 2020)

Aion recently updated their Fuzz Face board to incorporate a switchable pickup simulator, build doc has the schematic (it also has a JFET input stage before the transformer)









						Proteus Germanium Fuzz / Dallas-Arbiter Fuzz Face
					

An adaptation of the classic Dallas-Arbiter Fuzz Face circuit released in 1966, made famous by Jimi Hendrix.




					aionelectronics.com


----------

